# Adding a algae eater



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a rio xingu and what the pet store called a "dwarf BN" In my tank currently. Wondering if I could put a Normal BN in there to pick up some slack on the algae over-Growth

Its a 55 gal.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

CukeTheExile said:


> I have a rio xingu and what the pet store called a "dwarf BN" In my tank currently. Wondering if I could put a Normal BN in there to pick up some slack on the algae over-Growth
> 
> Its a 55 gal.


I have never heard of a "dwarf BN".

You did not indicate the other inhabitants of your tank.

My BN's are a first class cleanup crew. They will eat algae on the tank walls and on the plants as well as hustling the substrate for groceries.

TR


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I think they just meant that the BN is smaller than a regular pleco. It's a bristlenose pleco. They don't come in dwarf and regular.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

although i have never owned any;i have seen a lot of dwarf bushynose plecos.full grown,about half the size of a standard bushynose.
but then again;maybe i could have been hallucinating...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

nope, no hallucinations there john, you are absolutely correct, there are LOTS of species of ancistrus that say smaller than your standard BN. ancistrus claro being one of my favorite. with out more information, or a pic on the pleco in question, it will be next to impossible to identify it. 

As everyone else has already said, we need a bit more information on your tank and inhabitants before someone can just say its ok for this fish to be in your tank.


----------

